# zune software sucks



## ps3gamer164 (Dec 6, 2007)

ok i got a zune and added a bunch of stuff, then got bored and erased everything to start over, but to my amazement EVERYTHING i had before automatically started going back on to my player, with out asking, then i learned about sync groups and everytime i add something back into my collection it goes back on my zune BY ITS SELF, is there anyway around this? can i disable it?


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

the way to disable is to go to settings and find the linking section and have it set to guest so i won't automatically sync when connected.


----------

